
A bug in VS2015 exposed my source on GitHub and cost me $6,500 in a few hours - SimplyUseless
https://www.humankode.com/security/how-a-bug-in-visual-studio-2015-exposed-my-source-code-on-github-and-cost-me-6500-in-a-few-hours
======
c-rack
Already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10149179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10149179)

